# Lebron James should be the point guard.



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looking at all of the options for point guard right now, and considering the players the Cavs currently have. Wouldn't it make the most sense to have Lebron play point guard. We saw last year that when he was playing point guard the Cavs were amazing.

Given that the Cavs have a pleathora of wing players and only Eric Snow at point guard, and given that most of those wing players are better options than Snow. And given that Lebron is a better point guard than any of the guys that Ferry could get in free agency(I mean...Blake Stepp or Lebron James at point? Not hard to decide that one Ernie).

If you can cut Lebron's minutes down to about 34, is there a real reason why not to have him at point?

Plus if you have James at point, that allows you to put one more shooter on the floor in either Pavlovic or Luke Jackson.

And with Luke, Larry, and Lebron, that's 3 ball handlers to handle any pressure.

The Bulls used to do this with Scottie and Michael, who were basically the two point guards. The only diffrence here would be that instead of John Paxson you'll have Luke Jackson or Pavlovic.

If teams want to pressure Lebron bringing the ball up the floor, give it to Hughes, and have Lebron dive into the post on the point guard who was pressuring him.

What say ye, Cavs fans? Time to move Lebron back to the point for the sake of playing the best five players?


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

Interesting argument. I respect your opinion, however I disagree. LeBron is unarguably one of the most versatile players in the league. And is would be good to have him at point, but that isn't the position I believe he is meant to play. The cavs have the option of putting him at one of four positions (center is kind of unrealistic), but i think that if he played the 3 or the 4, he would be able to better utilize his size, physicalness, and athleticism. I think that putting LeBron at the point guard position should be more of a desperation strategy even though LeBron can dish out 7-8 assists a game. I think that a truly great GM can find a point guard good enough to keep the team moving. Not necessarily in free agency, but there are trading options (I won't get into that now). Anyways, that's just my opinion, anyone who wants to, feel free to respond.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wouldn't you agree though that given the makeup of the Cavs team, that right now Lebron is the best option at point guard?

Who would you rather play more--Eric Snow, or Luke and Sasha? If you play Lebron at the 1, you get 2 shooters out there(lebron and Luke/Sasha) as opposed to just one in Lebron. Spreads the defense for Z and Hughes a lot more.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Who would you rather play more--Eric Snow, or Luke and Sasha? If you play Lebron at the 1, you get 2 shooters out there(lebron and Luke/Sasha) as opposed to just one in Lebron. Spreads the defense for Z and Hughes a lot more.


As wild as this sounds, I heard one guy suggest Luke Jackson should play the point. To be unbiased, let's break this suggestion down from all possible sides. To start with cons, Luke could probably keep up with hybrid points but not the pure and real deals of the group. Second matter to address, would he be ready to become a starter and play out of position full-time? This move would be massive experimentation. On the pro side of the argument, Luke's passing ability (accuracy, crispness, variety and speed) is actually better than a lot of point guards (in the Summer League, only Telfair was whipping the ball around more impressively to me). And unlike Snow, Jackson can hit an open shot and wouldn't cripple you on the offensive side of the ball by having you play 4 on 5. Interesting idea. I seriously doubt things shake down to this though. But if it ever came to that, if you had 3 guys on the court with passing/dribbling/playmaking ability, you wouldn't necessarily need a pure point with that kind of versatility.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

You cant put bron at point guard, we tried it 2 years ago and it was a terrible idea his rookier year. He is too gifted and to many talents to worry about bringing it up.

I could see if it was by committy with Hughes and just rotate on rebounds and etc... but to slow it down and run an offense, thats not what helps our team the best


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron was just then coming into the league. Most young point guards struggle. Just because it wasn't perfect then doesn't mean it won't work now.

The other option is to have Hughes or Jackson play point.

Is there a real reason why whatever point guard Ferry brings in, should play ahead of Hughes, Bron, or Jackson/Pavlovic?

I think at the end of the day you have to get your best five out there on the floor.

So I'm thinking whoever Ferry brings in should be the third string point guard, in case of injury, but not somebody who should get major minutes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron as he progresses will become a combination of Bird and Magic. He won't bring the ball up like Magic but he'll initiate the offense like Bird used to. In addition he'll be able to push since he is so athletic.

What does this mean: we need PG who can defend and or play without the ball. We don't have to go after playmaking PG's like Kidd


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

why not just get Jamal Crawford for Eric Snow and have him run the point..... i know alot of people dont like that trade but I think its a good move for the Cavs since they cant get a PG......


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

I din't think it's a good idea


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> why not just get Jamal Crawford for Eric Snow and have him run the point..... i know alot of people dont like that trade but I think its a good move for the Cavs since they cant get a PG......


While Crawford has more raw talent overall as a player, Snow is the better PG. If Crawford did his usual chucking, high-volume shooting-it's safe to say LeBron would want to break his neck. I don't think the team would enjoy JC's style of play.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I think the cavs are going to end up having hughes/lebron playing the guard spots for a majority of the game. Personally, i think hughes/lebron could handle the guard duties just fine, with neither being the true point guard of the team, alternating as being the primary ballhandler/initiator of the offense.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree that right now he is the best option at point guard, and that they should play him there. LeBron isn't the point guard of the future or anything, because IMO he would maximize his potential at the 2 or the 3 spot, but he is a good short term solution to the point guard problem.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I would really like to see 'Bron playing the point again. Also, you can feel he loves to do that role. He is such a special player. :yes:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

It's a very sexy idea, but I'm not sure how it'd work out on defense. Hughes can guard PG's but as of right now LeBron/Luke/Sasha can't guard the superstar SG's of the league.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I disagree. Sasha has shown some real defensive aptitude. I liked how he matched up against Kobe for instance. Sasha's defense is perhaps the most intriguing aspect of him. He's got offense, but his defense looked better than Newble's last year.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I think we should trade for Derrik Fisher..

he has a bad contract so he should be easy to obtain..

hes a good defensive PG that can hit the 3 and will allow bron to be the main playmaker


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I disagree. Sasha has shown some real defensive aptitude. I liked how he matched up against Kobe for instance. Sasha's defense is perhaps the most intriguing aspect of him. He's got offense, but his defense looked better than Newble's last year.


 ^ I agree I would like to see Newble getting only garbage time minutes as I think Sasha has the most potential of any single player (including Hughes) of being a shutdown type one on one defender. He's got the hops and quick hands plus he rarely gambles. I'm still remember how he was the only who slowed down Gordon in the second half of the year

P.S. Hughes is obviously a better overall defender but I think Sasha can become a better one on one type of guy


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think that's a good idea because it forces LeBron to the perimeter a bit too much. He's much better suited on the wing, on the block, etc. His scoring efficiency is astronomical when he's scoring in or near the paint, so putting him at PG will put him out of his sweet scoring spots. It'll make him more of a facilitator, which is nice, but I'd rather have a real PG initiate fast breaks while LeBron uses his ridiculous athleticism in the open court to score his buckets. 

Plus, at this point LeBron isn't nearly good enough of a defender to play PG. Even if they zoned up. I'd rather have a dedicated doberman off the bench to put out the PG fires, and I wouldn't want to run LeBron's legs into the ground anyway.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

I really wouldn't want LeBron being my PG but he has the ball in his hands 90 percent of the game anyway. This line up could work.

PG- James
SG- Hughes
SF- Marshall
PF- Gooden
C- Ilgauskas

Worst comes to worst, you just start Snow.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Save for the disaster that Marshall would be at SF, I could see that lineup happening Xeno. Still, Marshall is not that athletic anymore. Actually, he has pretty much always been an athletic PF, not an athletic SF. He's not a tweener like Odom or Marion.


----------



## LeBrosh06 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just start Eric "crap-a$s" Snow. LeBrons the best SG in the L.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

EHL said:


> Save for the disaster that Marshall would be at SF, I could see that lineup happening Xeno. Still, Marshall is not that athletic anymore. Actually, he has pretty much always been an athletic PF, not an athletic SF. He's not a tweener like Odom or Marion.


Marshall is just as much of a tweener as Odom or Marion. Marshall does rebound like a PF, but has no post game to speak of; he just sits at the three point line the whole game, and he cannot defend in the post.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Marshall is just as much of a tweener as Odom or Marion. Marshall does rebound like a PF, but has no post game to speak of; he just sits at the three point line the whole game, and he cannot defend in the post.


Marion and Odom can dribble and move much more like SFs than Marshall can. But yeah, Marshall has the offensive tendencies of an SF as a shooter. But so does Eddie Griffin, and I wouldn't consider him a tweener.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think that if you start Eric Snow, then you definitely must start Donyell Marshall.


----------

